# Questions about Naval Weapons Tech. and Avionics System Tech.



## SuperBeast (26 Apr 2007)

Other then what the government website provides. Is there any other requirements for these jobs? For education I only have my grade 10. I am also wondering if anyone on here as good things, and bad things about these occupations that they can share with me. And yes, I did a search on the forums but diden't find much.


----------



## observor 69 (26 Apr 2007)

I am a retired Avionics tech.

Best trade in the military but I could be a little biased.  ;D

The more education you have the better you can meet the challenges of a trade like Avionics. I spent my entire career constantly going on courses of one kind or another, technology never stands still.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (27 Apr 2007)

SuperBeast said:
			
		

> Other then what the government website provides. Is there any other requirements for these jobs? For education I only have my grade 10. I am also wondering if anyone on here as good things, and bad things about these occupations that they can share with me. And yes, I did a search on the forums but didn't find much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klinkaroo (1 Oct 2007)

I know a friend of mind here at the naval reserves that wants to transfer. Pretty sure you are going to need to finish your high school (grade 12) and get some classes in Mathematics. My friend had to go back to school to get some more advanced math before he could enroll.


----------

